# Missing In Action: Spurs Community Posters



## FreeMason Jr. (Jul 12, 2004)

This isn't a Spurs Poster HOF or anything. Just a way to keep track of some of the old Spurs posters that I refuse to believe are gone for good!


*KokoTheMonkey*
Last Activity: 03-09-2006 10:21 PM
Last Post: 03-09-2006, 10:21 PM
The father of the Spurs forum. Missing for over 2 years now. I still believe he'll return one day 


*Texan*
Last Activity: 07-11-2006 12:15 AM
Last Post: 05-08-2006, 12:08 AM
He was my original MDIZZ- someone I constantly argued with... just a lot smarter...


*TheRoc5*
Last Activity: It doesn't say... Conspiracy!?!?!
Last Post: 11-15-2007, 06:54 PM
My main com padre. Probably my favorite poster on this site ever. I remember when I first joined... I couldn't read anything he wrote.


*Nephets*
Last Activity: 01-28-2007 09:39 PM 
Last Post: 08-30-2005, 05:01 AM
What can I say about Nephets? His name backwards is Stephen


*LineOFire*
Last Activity: 11-02-2007 08:29 PM
Last Post: 09-18-2007, 04:55 PM
Line was a great guy... For some reason it feels like he's been gone much longer than he really has.


*Guth*
Last Activity: 05-09-2006 11:40 PM
Last Post: 11-20-2005, 01:53 PM
Oh Guth! I hardly knew, ye!... or remember, ye!


*SpursFan16*
Last Activity: 12-18-2006 06:05 AM 
Last Post: 12-17-2006, 05:17 AM
Speaking of not remember people.


*StreetBalla*
Last Activity: Today 06:56 PM 
Last Post: 03-29-2008, 11:02 AM
Oh how...wait...Last Post Saturday?!?!?! Last Activity Today?!?! WTF, you ***********?!?!? Post more damn you!!! :rant:


----------



## hi im new (Jul 4, 2005)

lmao

i approve of this thread


----------



## bball2223 (Jul 21, 2006)

Pretty suprising given your teams success lately. Hey at least you got MDIZZ :biggrin:


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

KokoTheMonkey disappearing was really surprising. He was gone for a few months and came back during a Suns-Spurs game, then just left for good that time. He was one of the best posters on this entire site.


----------



## Kunlun (Jun 22, 2003)

Dissonance19 said:


> KokoTheMonkey disappearing was really surprising. He was gone for a few months and came back during a Suns-Spurs game, then just left for good that time. He was one of the best posters on this entire site.


Agreed. Does nobody still know nothing about what happened with him?


----------



## DaBobZ (Sep 22, 2003)

I'm back ! :whistling:


----------



## FreeMason Jr. (Jul 12, 2004)

Dissonance19 said:


> KokoTheMonkey disappearing was really surprising. He was gone for a few months and came back during a Suns-Spurs game, then just left for good that time. He was one of the best posters on this entire site.


Yeah. He did leave once and then came back a few months later, but it was longer than just for one game. He stayed for at least a few days, apologized for being gone so long, explained he was going through a rough time, and then even promised to be on more often. Then he left for good... I really do hope nothing bad happened to him. He was a great guy.



bball2223 said:


> Hey at least you got MDIZZ


Given the choice, I'd rather have MDIZZ here than not, even if I do rag on him constantly.



DaBobZ said:


> I'm back ! :whistling:


DaBobZ! Your name if from Office Space!

Is your triumphant return for good?


----------



## XxMia_9xX (Oct 5, 2002)

> XxMia_9xX
> Last Activity: 01-07-2008 02:44 AM
> Last Post: 06-15-2007, 03:00 AM
> Oh how I remember how infatuated she was with Tony Parker... and how infatuated TheRoc was with her


hahah i still come here, i just never post... i didn't realize that it's more than half a year since i last posted. i'll try to post more, but i can't promise. i'll be here during play-offs for sure...

so TheRoc was infatuated with me? hahah i dont remember... but i still do love Tony Parker


----------



## DaBobZ (Sep 22, 2003)

As XxMia_9xX, I don't post much but I'll be around during the playoffs for sure!


----------



## Pimped Out (May 4, 2005)

ezealen said:


> Yeah. He did leave once and then came back a few months later, but it was longer than just for one game. He stayed for at least a few days, apologized for being gone so long, explained he was going through a rough time, and then even promised to be on more often. Then he left for good... I really do hope nothing bad happened to him. He was a great guy.


I think around the time he stopped becoming active he said something about getting married, but I'm not sure.


----------



## FreeMason Jr. (Jul 12, 2004)

Woot! Mia and DaBobz! And it's all cause I made this thread. I'm so proud of me!

BTW, I took the liberty of removing y'all from the list.


----------



## TiMVP2 (Jun 19, 2003)

XxMia_9xX said:


> hahah i still come here, i just never post... i didn't realize that it's more than half a year since i last posted. i'll try to post more, but i can't promise. i'll be here during play-offs for sure...
> 
> so TheRoc was infatuated with me? hahah i dont remember... but i still do love Tony Parker


Holy **** you're alive!

Oh, and I see you're still using that supporting membership that Koko got you when the Spurs won #3.


----------



## FreeMason Jr. (Jul 12, 2004)

Wasn't it just for one year?


----------



## hi im new (Jul 4, 2005)

nah


----------



## FreeMason Jr. (Jul 12, 2004)

hi im new said:


> nah


Then how long does it last? I thought it was like $10 for 1 year or somethin.


----------



## hi im new (Jul 4, 2005)

ok, im not gonna lie. i actually had no idea what you guys were talking about :biggrin:


----------



## XxMia_9xX (Oct 5, 2002)

ezealen said:


> Wasn't it just for one year?


haha yeah that's what i thought...but i have no idea what it really is! hahah i dunno what the advantages are 'cuz i never used it. maybe they just forgot to take it out? i dunno don't tell them people though. i kinda like that fact that i'm a "supporting member" hahah


----------



## Pimped Out (May 4, 2005)

It might be auto-renewing from koko's paypal


----------



## thaKEAF (Mar 8, 2004)

Pimped Out said:


> It might be auto-renewing from koko's paypal


:laugh:

L for whoever that is.


----------



## XxMia_9xX (Oct 5, 2002)

really? ohh then they should take it out 'cuz i dont want koko to be paying for it still



> L for whoever that is


what does the L stand for?


----------



## thaKEAF (Mar 8, 2004)

Loss


----------



## bball2223 (Jul 21, 2006)

Mia_9 gets an L for not knowing what an L meant


----------



## hi im new (Jul 4, 2005)

everyone who posted in this thread is now an Ler


----------

